# Gewerbe anmelden



## tomi (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Leider konnte ich diesem Thread keinen aussagekräftigeren Titel verleihen, da einfach kein anderer besser passen würde.

Also ich versuch Euch das mal zu erläutern was ich vor habe.
Erstmal was zu meiner Person, wenns irgendwie wichtig sein sollte, ich bin 18 und war bis vor kurzem noch Schüler.

Folgendes habe ich vor:
Ich möchte ein Gewerbe anmelden im Bereich Webdesig + Homepagegestaltung. So wenn ich mir dieses Gewerbe angemeldet habe, möchte ich für ein zusätzliches Projekt (sowas wie ein Internetauktionshaus) betreiben. Und für sowas benötigt man ja sicher auch ein Gewerbe. Ich will mir jedoch nicht das Gewerbe direkt auf dieses bestimmte Projekt anmelden, sondern erstmal nur für Webdesign wie gesagt. Ist es dann möglich dieses zusätzliche Projekt über das Webdesign-Gewerbe abzuwickeln?

So, wenn das funktionieren sollte, was sollte ich nun genau beim Gewerbeamt beantragen? Also welche Art von Gewerbe sollte ich da anmelden? Habe da leider Null Durchblick was sich da lohnen würde anzumelden wegen diesen ganzen Rechten und Pflichten die man da hat.

Das wars erstmal von meiner Seite. Ich würde mich ja echt freuen wenn jemand hierzu etwas sagen könnte. Schonmal ein großes Danke für eventuelle Antworten.

MfG tomi!


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo Tomi,

also mit dem Gewerbe anmelden für Homepageseiten ist das leider nicht ganz so einfach.

Für das Webdesign musst du eigentlich erst ein richtiges Gewerbe anmelden, wenn du das als Hauptarbeit machst und damit monatlich eine gewisse Summe verdienst.
Ein Gewerbe dafür, ist auch nicht schwierig.

Mit dem Internetauktionshasu wird es schon schwieriger, da dies bestimmt ein besonderes Gewerbe sein muss, da darüber ja nun echte "reale" Waren laufen.
Da wirst du auch alle Möglichen Versicherungen usw, anmelden müssen.

Daher glaube ich auch nicht, dass du solch ein Aktionshaus über das Gewerbe für Webdesign hoch ziehen kannst, da dies ja sehr unterschiedliche Sachen sind.


Das beste für sich wäre, wenn du einfach mal direkt zu deinem zuständigem Gewerbeamt gehst und dich dort beraten lässt.

Dort sitzen die Fachmänner, die dir auf jeden Fall weiter helfen können und die kosten dich auch nichts.



Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiter helfen!


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## zeromancer (27. Juni 2004)

Am besten meldest Du Dein Gewerbe als "Handelsvertreter" an. Das ist so allgemein, dass man damit so gut wie alles machen kann. Verkaufen kannst Du damit alles mögliche, auch Waren in Deinem Auktionshaus, genauso gut aber auch Webdesign.

Es ist übrigens nicht unbedingt so, wie KK geschrieben hat, der Gewerbebetrieb hängt von keinem regelmäßigen Umsatz ab. Sobald Du jedoch auch nur eine Rechnung ausstellst, ist eine Anmeldung erforderlich, da DU ja die Mehrwertsteuer vom Kunden einbehälst, diese dann auch später entsprechend dem Finanzamt geltend machen musst (heisst dann allerdings Umsatzsteuer). Die Gewerbesteuer kommt noch hinzu, dieser Betrag ist aber abängig von Deinen Umsätzen und die Beträge sind Peanuts (im Vergleich).

Noch etwas: ein Gewerbe zu betreiben (eine Unternehmung) heisst, eine Gewinnabsicht zu verfolgen. Du kannst zwar 2-3 Jahre erst einmal negative Zahlen abschreiben, solltest danach aber darauf achten, Gewinne zu erziehlen. Ansonsten fragt das Finanzamt dann doch irgendwann einmal nach dem Zweck der Unternehmung. Viele "mißbrauchen" dies nämlich dafür, vergünstigt irgendwo einkaufen zu können (Großhandel wie Metro, Sellgross usw.).


----------



## tomi (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank Ihnen beiden für Ihre Antworten, haben mir sehr weitergeholfen. 
Und ich werde mit angemessenen Absichten ein solches Gewerbe unterhalten.


----------



## surrounder (4. Juli 2004)

*Webdesign ohne Gewerbe*

Würde gern mal auf den Satz von oben eingehen:



> Für das Webdesign musst du eigentlich erst ein richtiges Gewerbe anmelden, wenn du das als Hauptarbeit machst und damit monatlich eine gewisse Summe verdienst.



Bedeutet das, dass ich mich nicht falsch verhalte, wenn ich Webdesign im kleinen Stil (z.B. für einen Verein) mit sagen wir 1000-2000 Euro im Jahr ohne Gewerbe betreibe?
Gewerberechtlich OK, dass ich mich nicht anmelde?
Was muss ich steuerrechtlich beachten? Muss ich wohl in der Einkommenssteuer angeben, oder? Muss ich dann damit anfangen, wenn ich bisher noch keine abgeben musste?
Was muss ich noch beachten?


----------



## dave_ (6. Juli 2004)

Soweit ich weiss, muss man ein Gewerbe eröffnen, sobald man eine Rechnung erstellt.

Ich selbst bin Schüler und mache wie bestimmt mehrere hier nebenher ab und an webseiten.
Zusätzlich arbeite ich noch 1-2 mal wöchentlich in einer Firma für die ich auch die Website pfege und ein intrantet-system baue.

Das läuft als über die "Firma" die ich angemeldet habe, dem Betrieb in dem ich regelmässig arbeite stelle ich also auch Rechnungen.
Der spart sich dadurch natürlich einiges, und kann daher besser bezahlen.

Die Gewerbeanmeldung kostet einmalig 25 euro (hier in Bayern zumindest) und wenn man jährlich nicht über einen gewissen Betrag (ca. 17 000 €) verdient, und der Umsatz in nächsten Jahr voraussichtlich unter 100 000 € sein wird, ist mal *völlig steuerfrei*

Soll heissen: Es wird keine Umsatzsteuer erhoben, und auch keine abgegeben.
Sonstige Steuern zahle ich auch nicht.
Auf der anderen Seite darf man natürlich auch nichts absetzen, wie Sprit oder pc-Zubehör.


Wie das ist, wenn man kein Schüler mehr ist, weiss ich nicht.
Es gibt schon paar dinge die man beachten muss: Das Kindergeld fällt ab einem bestimmten umsatz weg, bei 1000-2000 euro im jahr aber sicherlich nicht.

Ich kann es also eigentlich nur empfehlen, wenn man ab und zu Webseiten macht so ein gewerbe zu eröffnen, weil man dadurch auch irgendwo seriöser ankommt.



Würde mich freuen weitere Erfahrungen zu lesen


grüsse, Dave

p.s. Die meisten Infos habe ich vom Steuerberater meiner Eltern.


----------

